# how to come up with design ideas?



## pankajjudge (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Marketing my first t-shirt*

just joined this forum so HIII to all of you.

I am working for a website which is basically for MBA aspirants people. We are planning to launch a e store for selling the merchandise( t shirt) to our users. please help me with your creative ideas and suggestions. Specially how to go for designs?what kind of design? how to market it? something iinovative which can create wonders. I am sure you all brilliant people will not let me down


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Marketing my first t-shirt*

*From PankaJudge:*


> I am working for a website which is basically for MBA aspirants people. We are planning to launch a e store for selling the merchandise( t shirt) to our users. please help me with your creative ideas and suggestions. Specially how to go for designs?what kind of design? how to market it? something iinovative which can create wonders.


First of all, before we go further, is there a market for "MBA aspirants"?
I mean, how many people in this world are really enthusiastic about getting an MBA?
And even if there is, the market is too small.
And why would MBA aspirants want to wear t-shirt designs with "I (heart) MBA" or "MBA God" or similar themes related to MBAs?

It's too quirky, too niche and I can't think of any decent designs which cater to this market. Just my 2-cents. You're better off coming up with dog designs for dog lovers instead.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Marketing my first t-shirt*



pankajjudge said:


> just joined this forum so HIII to all of you.
> 
> I am working for a website which is basically for MBA aspirants people. We are planning to launch a e store for selling the merchandise( t shirt) to our users. please help me with your creative ideas and suggestions. Specially how to go for designs?what kind of design? how to market it? something iinovative which can create wonders. I am sure you all brilliant people will not let me down


If you're looking for a t-shirt design to be made, you may want to try hiring a freelancer at sites like designoutpost, ifreelance, elance, guru.com, 99designs.com, etc.

To get starter ideas, you may want to poll your website visitors to see what type of designs would interest them.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Marketing my first t-shirt*



Xeon said:


> *From PankaJudge:*
> 
> First of all, before we go further, is there a market for "MBA aspirants"?
> I mean, how many people in this world are really enthusiastic about getting an MBA?
> ...


I wouldnt jump the gun. Think about how many people are getting there MBA. More than you would think, and having a targeted market works good. Now I agree in principle that MBA might not want a T-shirt, but maybe something else. I dont think MBA's warrant their own apparel.


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it could work, sometimes its easier to market a smaller niche then a larger over saturated one, in this case the OP already will have a targeted web site to advertise from which is a big advantage. 
The MBA Aspiring users would know the culture and probably have some specific ideas, I would say go for some funny t-shirts and maybe some more upscale items like embroidered shirts.


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

College students, no matter what they are studying, want one thing... to let loose and party. Even poke a little fun at themselves. 

Try 'Not MBA - I meant NBA' - 'MBA Blues' - 'MBA Migraine' - just to name a few. 

Consider gathering with a core group of 3 or 4 'intellectually creative students' and toss around ideas. I'm sure those MBA heads have some wacky thoughts. (Hey, how about 'MBA Heads')

Inspiration for art comes from unexpected places.

Now as far as selling the shirts... I am still trying to figure that out. Selling is not my best suit.

Anyway... good luck.


----------



## reiyou (Oct 24, 2007)

"MBAs' do it in the corner office"

*M*aster
*B*eer
*A*uthority

Well, the above is what I came up with in about 5 minutes...I'm sure you can come up better snappy one liners and imagery.

Take your buddies out for beers and pizza (your treat) and bring a notepad.

I could see these kinds of shirts being sold in college campus bookstores, or boutiques that cater to college students in the surrounding neighborhoods.

Also, I can see proud parents buying their budding MBA student a nice, inspirational tee.

Good luck!


----------

